# Need some help with buying my new setup



## jchaison (Nov 4, 2012)

Not sure on the board/bindings/boots, but regarding the goggles:

It really depends on where you ride most of the time and what the light conditions are. Up here in the Pacific Northwest, we get a lot of overcast/cloudy days leading to flat light. In those conditions, you want an amber or pink/rose or yellow tinted lens with high light transmission (the Oakley Persimmon is good for that). If you board somewhere where you get a lot of sunny, bluebird type days, you'll want something that blocks more light (look into the mirrored lenses). I used to rock Oakley A-frames with Persimmon lenses and they were great, but on really sunny days I went with sunglasses for better glare reduction and healthier for the eyes. 

I am also a guy that sweats easily, so fogging was always an issue with cheaper goggles. I went to the Oakleys ($100 vs. $40) and had a big improvement, although after a few years they started fogging more. I am getting new goggles myself and going with Smith I/OX...really sweet, interchangable lenses (big for me up here with our variable conditions) and super-fog free. But also very expensive.


----------



## pharcyde (Nov 3, 2012)

ive never been a fan of goggles, the frames on my face annoy me and they kind of restrict vision (you can see the frames usually). if you don't fall much id suggest sunglasses. oakleys work great, the lenses are interchangeable, so you can match them to conditions easily and replace them if they break. the earpieces also snap out, usually before they break. if they do break they are replaceable as well though.


----------



## bpowder (Nov 5, 2012)

well i love to jump some in forest, make some gaps etc, i dont like goggles either, but i just need them

anyway thanks for help and waiting for some more  
goggles are not that important for me tbh, some posts about rest of equipment would be nice !


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

I think that's a good setup for an intermediate rider. 

Note that the board is full rocker so it will turn easily but might not have the best edge hold in icy or hardpack conditions. 

Also do you have big feet - that is what the bullet is designed for.


----------



## bpowder (Nov 5, 2012)

yeah i do, i have about 31 cm so i need nr 49, could take 48 but better to take a bit bigger than to small

im not so deep in snowboard brands, thats why i decided to buy mostly burton stuff cause i know its always trustfull, but as i read '2012/2013 setup pics' thread, there is not so many people using burton boards/boots, why ? is there so many better brands or its about graphic or ? i thought that burton and libtech are leading in snowboard business, but seems like i have just typical nerdy knowledge about this

if you guys have any ideas about taking some other brand board for 300-400 euro, that could be better - go ahead

thats a lot of money for me which i will spend for equipment so i really need your help lads!


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

If budget is an issue consider either 2012 stuff or used stuff for bindings and board. Get new boots and try them on before you buy, fit is very important.


----------



## bpowder (Nov 5, 2012)

the problem is that i cant try them cause i dont have any shops near my town where they have my sizes, so i have to order

what do you think about burton motos btw? and should i check for some other brand board with same price or that full burton setup seems to be good enough ?


----------



## super-rad (Jan 25, 2012)

Moto's are pretty soft. I would get a stiffer boot to pair with Cartels. Maybe take a look at Rulers.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

bpowder said:


> soo.. im planning to buy new stuff for this year, im mostly doing freeride , but i like to do something in the park as well, im not so often on slopes but anyway i think i need some all mountain setup, right? so here we go.. im 193 cm/85 kg and thats the stuff i want to buy
> 
> i know that this stuff is good for intermediate like me (correct me if im wrong), but the questions are :
> 
> ...


Wow that's a lot of questions for one thread! Welcome to the club anyway...

Okay, so first off, Freeride and Park are at opposite ends of the spectrum. Freeride is basically riding all over the mountain, a lot of powder, off-piste, carving, with the occasional backcountry jump. It heavily favours stiffer setups. Park needs a medium to soft setup. So before we get too into the suggestions. Lets determine your riding style. I do about 90% freeride, 5% playing around doing side jumps/hits, and 5% park. So for me a freeride setup is perfect.

The other thing is, your height isn't that important in figuring out board size, foot size is important. And unless you have US/CAN Size 12+ feet, you likely don't need a wide board. Unless you NEED a wide board, you don't WANT a wide board. Trust me.

As for the face cover, I use one of the half masks that covers my nose, lips and chin, and it velcro's behind my neck. Keeps me plenty warm on ice cold days.



pharcyde said:


> ive never been a fan of goggles, the frames on my face annoy me and they kind of restrict vision (you can see the frames usually). if you don't fall much id suggest sunglasses. oakleys work great, the lenses are interchangeable, so you can match them to conditions easily and replace them if they break. the earpieces also snap out, usually before they break. if they do break they are replaceable as well though.


As a guy who goes more than 20 km/h on the snow, and who HAS fallen on his face several times over the years, I strongly suggest goggles over sunglasses. With even the best fitting sunglasses you're going to tear up once you get any speed at all, and I'd be worried about protecting my eyes going headfirst into snow with a pair of sunglasses on.

I landed head first one night after I over rotated in the air, and my goggles were probably the first to hit. The lens cracked in half but stayed together protecting my face from most of the impact.


----------



## bpowder (Nov 5, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Wow that's a lot of questions for one thread! Welcome to the club anyway...
> 
> Okay, so first off, Freeride and Park are at opposite ends of the spectrum. Freeride is basically riding all over the mountain, a lot of powder, off-piste, carving, with the occasional backcountry jump. It heavily favours stiffer setups. Park needs a medium to soft setup. So before we get too into the suggestions. Lets determine your riding style. I do about 90% freeride, 5% playing around doing side jumps/hits, and 5% park. So for me a freeride setup is perfect.
> 
> ...


hey, thanks for helping me ! 
and yeah, thats a lot of text but i want to spend my cash perfectly, you know, first good setup - always a lot of things to consider

my foot is 13/14, 48/49 euro so yes - i need a wide fat board

about my riding style, i would say its close to yours, mostly freeriding, but i want to jump some in forest also, but its not like i want to spend half of day in the park, so we can say i need a freeride setup as well with a bit of freestyle. what would you suggest then? what you think about eq that i posted in first wall of text? 



and about face cover, seems like facemask will be good, i just wanted to know if that neckwarmer works same as facemask, if it covers face well, but from other hand why should i take neckwarmer if i need cover on face, and facemask gives me both cover on face and on neck as well, so we can cut off this question



Snow Hound said:


> You really need to try the boots on. Motos are one of the most popular boots around but I had some, heat molded by the shop and my feet still really hurt. I've now got some Salomon boots that are really comfortable for a whole day riding.


yeah i understand that, but if i have no opportunity to do that, and closest shop having my sizes is like 600 km away, what can i do ? nothing, just hoping for them to be ok when i order  shoping clothes in sweden for big guys is hard, they dont have a lot of them. anyway ill try to catch some shop where i can try boots first, gonna be hard though


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

You really need to try the boots on. Motos are one of the most popular boots around but I had some, heat molded by the shop and my feet still really hurt. I've now got some Salomon boots that are really comfortable for a whole day riding.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

bpowder said:


> about my riding style, i would say its close to yours, mostly freeriding, but i want to jump some in forest also, but its not like i want to spend half of day in the park, so we can say i need a freeride setup as well with a bit of freestyle. what would you suggest then? what you think about eq that i posted in first wall of text?


Okay so next rule: it's not written in stone but generally you want to match flex/response ratings. The board and boots you picked are both soft flexing (about a #3 on burtons scale) but the bindings are a 7 flex rating (much stiffer).

I like the Cartel bindings for your riding style, but I would probably pair them with a Honcho in the same price range, or the Sherlock or Custom. Although those prices seem high, can probably find them cheaper somewhere else.

For the boots, again they're softer so you probably want something stiffer. The Burton Ambush has a feel rating of 5 which is closer to the other parts of the system.

For that matter you could scale back on the bindings a bit and bring them down to a level 5 to match the rest of the setup.

Hope this helps!


----------



## bpowder (Nov 5, 2012)

thanks man thats the help i needed.

honcho seems to be nice board, why would you prefer honcho instead of bullet? because of flex scale only?

2 next boards are a bit expensive and here comes my question again, if price comes to 500-600 euro, isnt it better to buy libtech board for example?

or is it better to have whole setup from 1 brand? i like burton but it doesnt mean that i want burton stuff only, i just feel like i can trust that brand whatever i buy

and btw those 2 boards are channel boards, so then i have to change bindings as well for est, but i think i dont need channel type

so if i will get that stiff setup which is best for freeride, will it handle some moves on park as well if ill decide to try it? i just need a board for everything, but mostly for freeride lets say

and also question about setup i chose (bullet + cartel + motos) , im just curious - would it handle freeride? even if its not so stiff etc?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

bpowder said:


> 1) honcho seems to be nice board, why would you prefer honcho instead of bullet? because of flex scale only?
> 
> 2) 2 next boards are a bit expensive and here comes my question again, if price comes to 500-600 euro, isnt it better to buy libtech board for example?
> 
> ...


1) Honcho is cambered instead of rocker, better for freeride IMHO... Stiffer + camber = less chatter, better edge hold, better high speed stability

2) I don't think libtech is any better than Burton at the high end. I'm riding a $1000 burton board that libtech doesn't make anything like...

3) No need to keep all the same brand, nothing wrong with having all three components from three different brands if each one is the right piece for the system

4) Yeah, the cartel's are available in EST/Channel though so that's no big deal. Only thing I regret about buying a complete EST setup a few years ago is not being able to take the excellent bindings and slap them on an exotic freeride board from Germany. I ended up having to find Burton non-EST bindings for that purpose.

5) I ride the stiffest board, boots, bindings in Burton's lineup, and I still do "butter" moves, jump, etc. I just don't do any rails (not my thing)...

6) Nothing wrong with the setup you chose, except the bindings are significantly stiffer than the board and boots. They're a little overkill. You'd also start running into the board as a limiting factor if you got into some higher speed carving. With a medium to stiff board it'll handle the speed way better.


----------



## bpowder (Nov 5, 2012)

so its more about stiff board than boots right? eg its better to buy honcho + motos than bullet + ambushes?

and one more thing, do you see anything good also instead of bullet/honcho in price up to 400 euro? 

thanks for all the posts btw, helped a lot


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

bpowder said:


> so its more about stiff board than boots right? eg its better to buy honcho + motos than bullet + ambushes?
> 
> and one more thing, do you see anything good also instead of bullet/honcho in price up to 400 euro?
> 
> thanks for all the posts btw, helped a lot


No problem, it's about the stiffer combo, not just two of the three. I would decide on what it is you really want, then try to find a better price. Those prices seem to be quite high!

Ideally you'd want all of the components to be within a couple points on the flex rating.


----------



## bpowder (Nov 5, 2012)

well i think i cant spend more cash on board, for sure i will take cartels + ambushes if they will still have my size, and if you suggest to take honcho i think ill do it, dunno why i like that bullet one but maybe thats because of graphics ^^ will check if i can spend some more cash so maybe i can get some better board

btw where do you check flex ratings? and also i dont understand that last sentece so good - 'Ideally you'd want all of the components to be within a couple points on the flex rating.'

you mean i want all components to be in close flex rating right?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

bpowder said:


> you mean i want all components to be in close flex rating right?


Yeah exactly, so the honcho might not be the best choice either. Honcho 3, Cartel 7, Moto 3. I'd say get a good old Burton Custom binding which has a feel rating of 4 as a better match.

A complete setup with 5-7 feel rating would be ideal but might be a lot more expensive.

Feel ratings: http://ca.burton.com/mens-snowboards/mens-boards,default,sc.html better to google "Burton" from your country and go to the Burton Europe website methinks.


----------



## bpowder (Nov 5, 2012)

damn i love that cartels  i found that i can spend up to 500 euros for board, ill try to search for something that can fit cartels + ambushes, any suggestions maybe?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

bpowder said:


> damn i love that cartels  i found that i can spend up to 500 euros for board, ill try to search for something that can fit cartels + ambushes, any suggestions maybe?


Yeah... The Volkl Dice. Völkl International | Snowboards |  Dice

It's got a 6 flex rating (tought to compare manufacturer to manufacturer but should be stiffer than a 3 burton rating)... And they're made in Germany so should be cheaper for you than me. It also has an extra wide waist width.

The more I think about it the more I think it's a better board for your needs...


----------



## bpowder (Nov 5, 2012)

ok i see

do you have any experience with channel boards? are they better for intermediate? or they work good only for advenced riders? are there any negatives about channel system or positives only?

i see that there are some good prices on sherlock's from 2012, like that - 

BURTON Sherlock 2012 163cm

what do you think?

// its not wide version but still you can take a look on that, just in case ill find same board but wide


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

bpowder said:


> ok i see
> 
> do you have any experience with channel boards? are they better for intermediate? or they work good only for advenced riders? are there any negatives about channel system or positives only?
> 
> ...


I have this board and really like it. I think that it is a good board for intermediate riders, it is pretty easy to turn and has a hybrid shape so it doesn't catch edges as easily as a regular cambered boards. It is a great board in soft snow and powder, however it is not a great board for icy or very hard packed conditions so it depends on where you ride. 

It doesn't matter your skill level when it comes to the channel. 

I really like the channel and EST system, it is simple, and very easily adjusted. Some people don't like it b/c they worry that with only two screws it might slip, I have not had this problem myself. 

Some people don't like EST/Channel because it means that you have to have burton board and burton bindings or use extra plates to convert (or a few others now use the system too).


----------



## bpowder (Nov 5, 2012)

yeah its pretty strange that only 2 screws can hold it well

but anyway i found only 1 opinion in the inet where guy was complaining about EST, all others loves channel system so it seems to be good one

question from other hand, why ppl hate burton ? i dont see any hates on other brands, but burton ^^ just curious you know


----------



## bpowder (Nov 5, 2012)

Lamps said:


> I have this board and really like it. I think that it is a good board for intermediate riders, it is pretty easy to turn and has a hybrid shape so it doesn't catch edges as easily as a regular cambered boards. It is a great board in soft snow and powder, however it is not a great board for icy or very hard packed conditions so it depends on where you ride.
> 
> It doesn't matter your skill level when it comes to the channel.
> 
> ...


well like i said before, im doing mostly freeride, but i want board for all mountain so i can try some parks etc as well. i like to jump some, but i wont try some big fat jumpers, mostly jumps in the forest, maybe some small jumpers in the park, maybe some rail but nothing fat yet

i dont like to ride on icy/hard packed conditions but you never know what the weather will be

i think ill buy that sherlock board if you guys think it can work for all mountain as well

so lets say im buying sherlock board + ambush boots, now the question comes about bindings again

diode est 2012 - BURTON Diode EST 2012 black

cartel est 2013 - BURTON Cartel EST 2012 black

or maybe something else? 

or maybe better idea would be to buy cartels est 2012 and spend some more cash on board/boots?

damn more i look in the internet more questions i ask, compering to my old setup which is some factory board + dunno what bindings + burton used boots for 25 euro from 90s any setup will be fucking good now, but why not try to find something that will be perfect for me?

hope you still want to help me!


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

bpowder said:


> well like i said before, im doing mostly freeride, but i want board for all mountain so i can try some parks etc as well. i like to jump some, but i wont try some big fat jumpers, mostly jumps in the forest, maybe some small jumpers in the park, maybe some rail but nothing fat yet
> 
> i dont like to ride on icy/hard packed conditions but you never know what the weather will be
> 
> ...


Unless you are someone who specifically wants very stiff and ultralight bindings the Diodes are overkill and I would recommend that you get the cartels and spend the extra money on better boots or spend the extra money on lift tickets or beer. 

Sherlock + Cartels + Ambush boots is a very good setup.


----------



## Cycle4Fun (Feb 22, 2012)

You are an All-Mountain freerider. You stick to the groomed runs, trees, and powder when you can get it.

In that case, stay away from all pure rocker boards. Those are park boards. They'll be too soft, have less pop, and won't hold an edge as well as the hybrid or full camber shapes.

The Sherlock you suggested is a much better fit for what you do. Another good option might be a Rossignol One Magtech. I liked that board when I demoed it. Great edge hold. Decent all around board for intermediate. I ended up with a Never Summer SL. I doubt you can find it over there though and it's out of your price range.


----------



## Cycle4Fun (Feb 22, 2012)

Lamps said:


> Sherlock + Cartels + Ambush boots is a very good setup.


I would agree.


----------



## jchaison (Nov 4, 2012)

Cycle4Fun said:


> You are an All-Mountain freerider. You stick to the groomed runs, trees, and powder when you can get it.
> 
> In that case, stay away from all pure rocker boards. Those are park boards. They'll be too soft, have less pop, and won't hold an edge as well as the hybrid or full camber shapes.
> 
> The Sherlock you suggested is a much better fit for what you do. Another good option might be a Rossignol One Magtech. I liked that board when I demoed it. Great edge hold. Decent all around board for intermediate. I ended up with a Never Summer SL. I doubt you can find it over there though and it's out of your price range.




Are you a comparable rider (All-mountain freerider sticking to groomed runs, trees, powder)? If so...why the SL as opposed to the Cobra or Heritage?


----------



## Cycle4Fun (Feb 22, 2012)

jchaison said:


> Are you a comparable rider (All-mountain freerider sticking to groomed runs, trees, powder)? If so...why the SL as opposed to the Cobra or Heritage?


I chose the SL because of the locations I get to ride. I live in Ohio where the local hill has a 250 ft. vertical drop. 3.5 hrs away are 3 resorts in New York and Pennsylvania that have wait for it: 700 ft of vertical drop. Vermont is a 12 hr drive.

Since +90% of my riding will be on small hills I wanted a more playful board. I'll probably start doing kickers this year. Last year was my first year boarding after 10 years of skiing.

I've never boarded in Powder and likely won't see it this year. No snowboarding trip. I've got to save vacation for a honeymoon! Cobra is the wrong board period.

The Heritage was less playful for the small hills I ride. It was a hard decision though.


----------



## bpowder (Nov 5, 2012)

ok i see.. 

so cartels EST instead of R i bet, right?


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

bpowder said:


> ok i see..
> 
> so cartels EST instead of R i bet, right?



yup

10 chars


----------



## bpowder (Nov 5, 2012)

thanks for help guys

// one more thing - is that stuff, shredbed needed a lot ?

http://www.planet-sports.com/en/product75469/product_info.html


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Nope, I'd just buy the bindings and use them the way they come...


----------



## bpowder (Nov 5, 2012)

LIB TECH Skunk Ape C2BTX MULTICOLOR

what do you think about this board?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

bpowder said:


> LIB TECH Skunk Ape C2BTX MULTICOLOR
> 
> what do you think about this board?


The product info says it's meant for a experienced/pro rider. I've never been on one so I can't talk. Some guys love the C2BTX profile but I'd rather my snowboard have a camber profile than something resembling a snake.

I still think the Volkl would be a better board for the money.


----------



## bpowder (Nov 5, 2012)

dice is like 130 euro cheaper than sherlock, but would you suggest dice over sherlock?

found one here - 

Völkl Dice 158 12/13 online bestellen im Blue Tomato Shop


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

bpowder said:


> dice is like 130 euro cheaper than sherlock, but would you suggest dice over sherlock?


In short, yes.

Nothing wrong with the Sherlock, they both have triaxial fibreglass but it looks like the volkl has more carbon fibre in it.

I suspect build quality would be at LEAST as good on the Volkl if not much better. I love my Burton but the topsheet is very easily chipped.

Put it this way: I'm looking at replacing my Burton T7 with a Volkl Coal XT (among other things)...


----------



## bpowder (Nov 5, 2012)

i dont want to change the board for next few years at least so i just wonder if volkl is solid brand enough to trust and buy a bit cheaper board from them instead of sure thing that sherlock is

im confused


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

bpowder said:


> i dont want to change the board for next few years at least so i just wonder if volkl is solid brand enough to trust and buy a bit cheaper board from them instead of sure thing that sherlock is


Völkl - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

They're owned by the same parent company that owns K2, Coleman, Rawlings, and a bunch of other brands. So they're not just some one off company.

The boards are made in Germany, while I believe most of Burtons stuff is made in China. I'm thrilled with my Burton but it was made in Vermont, USA.

I think the Volkl is at least as trustworthy as Burton as a brand, but I've never owned one.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/equipment-reviews/710-what-company-makes-best-snowboards-why.html There are three posts about Volkls in that thread and everyone loves them...

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/27396-volkl-boards.html there's another thread about them...


----------



## bpowder (Nov 5, 2012)

thanks for that info

pretty hard decision, damn it


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

bpowder said:


> thanks for that info
> pretty hard decision, damn it


No problem, on the plus side either way I think you've narrowed it down to a great intermediate setup. So think of it as a decision between two hot chicks... :laugh: Either way you're coming out ahead.


----------



## bpowder (Nov 5, 2012)

yeah im glad that i asked first on forum, otherwise i wouldnt know how to choose setup right. tbh i thought its a bit easier

but if you say volkl gonna be good choice, i think ill take it. then i can spend cash on some gear or maybe better boots

but still that sherlock with channel system looks fuckin sweet as well xD


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

bpowder said:


> but if you say volkl gonna be good choice, i think ill take it. then i can spend cash on some gear or maybe better boots
> 
> but still that sherlock with channel system looks fuckin sweet as well xD


I think that's a great plan (using the extra to buy great boots)...

I do really like the EST system though, it's nice to have essentially infinite adjustment. 4x4 systems work fine as long as you can get the bindings centred well on the board. Volkls seem to have lots of inserts so you shouldn't have a problem getting close to ideal stance width.


----------



## bpowder (Nov 5, 2012)

yeah.. budget for boots goes up to 250-300 euro

rulers instead of ambushes? 

http://www.planet-sports.com/en/product193062/product_info.html

or any better suggestions maybe? i dont see any other better offers in this shop for 250-300 euro

hmm.. http://www.blue-tomato.com/en/Softb...0693849&department=off&refsource=productguide ?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

bpowder said:


> hmm.. Burton Imperial 12/13 available online at the Blue Tomato Shop ?


Those imperials are nice boots! I've had vibram soles on a few boots now and they are extra grippy when walking on ice/hardpack...

That said I agree with the other poster you've got to be able to try the boots on if at all possible. I went through three pairs of boots recently until I found the exact right fit for me. Turns out I've always been wearing boots a size too big.

I like Burton speedlaces, had them on my Serow's and have them on my current and former Driver X boots and I find them easy to use and adjust.


----------



## bpowder (Nov 5, 2012)

yeah thats just not possible, i hope ill just get that right boots.. they dont have my sizes near my place. anywhere

im wearing 30.5 cm boots so i will just get 31 cm snowboots and even if they will be a bit too big, its always better than too small. just have no choice, must order them

they dont have my size of imperials :/ damn, what do you think about rulers then?

so seems like building my setup is done (for today at least)

volkl dice + cartels 2013 + ambush/ruler

i like those imperials as well, and they are 7 in flex rating so it would fit perfect with bindings, too bad they dont have my size..
but i think any of those 3 will be good, just if they fit..


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

bpowder said:


> yeah i do, i have about 31 cm so i need nr 49, could take 48 but better to take a bit bigger than to small
> 
> im not so deep in snowboard brands, thats why i decided to buy mostly burton stuff cause i know its always trustfull, but as i read '2012/2013 setup pics' thread, there is not so many people using burton boards/boots, why ? is there so many better brands or its about graphic or ? i thought that burton and libtech are leading in snowboard business, but seems like i have just typical nerdy knowledge about this
> 
> ...


Here's the deal:
Years ago their were shit companies and shit product/decks. For the most part those companies have come and gone.

Pretty much all the major brands are solid these days. 

This forum is pretty much going to answer every other board question - Proto, SL, evo, or heritage.

There ARE other brands.

If you want a Burton, get a burton.

Go ride your board and have a good time.

As an FYI, "supra" I believe has a sherlock.. PM him.


----------



## bpowder (Nov 5, 2012)

i think i have enough opinions about sherlock atm, checked on the google and here on forum as well

its more like i need some opinions on volkl dice now, cause i really like this board. what they write in description here is all me



poutanen said:


> Yeah... The Volkl Dice. Völkl International | Snowboards | *Dice


both boards will be good, but seems like dice was designed for people doing exactly what i do, riding powder and having fun with some jumps in the forest, but sometimes trying park as well + they are specially designed for tall ppl like me
and price is good so i can spend cash for better boots

any experience with rulers guys?


----------



## bpowder (Nov 5, 2012)

poutanen dude i need your help once more..  hope you can hear me

just found some board which could be good also, GNU Carbon Credit BTX 62W

Gnu Carbon Credit BTX orange 162 Wide 12/13 available online at the Blue Tomato Shop

any knowledge about this hottie? would you recommend it over volkl dice? 

btw if anyone have some really good suggestion i can spend up to 500 euro for a board


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

bpowder said:


> poutanen dude i need your help once more..  hope you can hear me


Don't know how much my help is actually worth! lol I have never been on a Carbon Credit, so take what I say with a grain of salt.

However the GNU looks like it's designed to be a freestyle board. Softer flex, rocker/Banana profile, and true twin design to me makes it seem like it'd be more at home in the park or doing side hits. I still think the Volkl would be a better Freeride machine.

Again I have no experience with either of these boards!  If it were my money I'd buy the Volkl instead...


----------



## bpowder (Nov 5, 2012)

your help is worth big flask of good whiskey when we meet someday..  

about riding style.. actually i want to spend half of the time in the forest, and half trying out the park, not big things anyway.. but some smaller kickers and boxes

well im just gonna follow your tips since a like that dice a lot, just wanted to ask. im still waiting for cash so im searching and searching..

so even though i can spend up to 500 euros for board you would still recommend dice ? 

btw i changed my mind about bindings a bit and im gonna take rome targas/unions atlas.. but i think its gonna be targas, what do you think?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Sounds good! Sorry I can't help between the Romes and Unions. Looks like Rome's toe cap is a little better but hard to say just from pictures.

Yeah I don't usually worry about money when picking a board. My current board (Burton T7) was regularly $950 (700 Euro or so?) but I paid $500 for it, my new board (Virus Avalanche FLP AFT) I got on SALE for $1100, I think it was just under 800 Euro. Another board I was comparing it heavily to was the Volkl Coal XT and it was going to be half the price.

I chose the Virus instead because of some features it has, but I was going to go from a $950 Burton to a $700 Volkl and still be hoping for it to be an improvement.


----------



## bpowder (Nov 5, 2012)

ok. 10 % of this deal between me and volkl should go to your account haha

another small thing that im confused about is that im 85-90 kg, depends on how much kg christmass will bring.. isnt 162 board a bit to long if ill go try the park? still im 193 cm but opinions about buying board according to weight/height are mixed. i think that 162 would be perfect between riding powder and park, just asking to be sure


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

bpowder said:


> ok. 10 % of this deal between me and volkl should go to your account haha
> 
> another small thing that im confused about is that im 85-90 kg, depends on how much kg christmass will bring.. isnt 162 board a bit to long if ill go try the park? still im 193 cm but opinions about buying board according to weight/height are mixed. i think that 162 would be perfect between riding powder and park, just asking to be sure


Lol tell them I sent you! Actually I e-mailed them about my group buy and got no response. They could have had some sales from the forum I think if they had responded to me! Well it still looks like they make a good product. 

Not that it's the be all and end all, but this snowboard calculator, using 190 lb, 6'3", size 13 boots, male, freestyle & freeride, intermediate ability spits out a suggested size of 164 cm. If you were going freeride only it'd suggest even longer. I'm on a 159 and I weigh about 75 Kg and stand about 165 cm tall. My new board is a 160 with a very long effective edge. I think you'll have no problem on a 162.


----------



## bpowder (Nov 5, 2012)

cool cool, cant wait to finally order it.

only thing that scares me is boots, boots that i had before are some very old burton foundation, they are 14 so i will just order 14 again, hope its gonna work like this.. i will get rulers, but maybe you heard anything about raptors?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

bpowder said:


> cool cool, cant wait to finally order it.
> 
> only thing that scares me is boots, boots that i had before are some very old burton foundation, they are 14 so i will just order 14 again, hope its gonna work like this.. i will get rulers, but maybe you heard anything about raptors?


Sorry man haven't used them either. No idea why nobody else is piping up to help with their experience it seems like it's just me talking here!?! :dunno: lol

Make sure wherever you buy the boots from has a good return policy. You do NOT want to ride with the wrong sized boots. I'd measure your foot really carefully and order something that size (in cm). A boot that's a little tight in the beginning will pack out. A loose boot will only get more loose.


----------



## bpowder (Nov 5, 2012)

yeah they dont love me.. maybe its cause of my wannabe pimp nickname lol

about size i know i will do it right, but every boot is diffferent and that might be a problem, but im hoping to be a lucky guy like i was with those previous crap boots hehe. different brands has different sizing, but i will order burton again so lets have a hope..

was thinking about those salomons as well

Salomon Savage 12/13 available online at the Blue Tomato Shop

but i think rulers will be better anyway

hope that some good guy like pou will check this thread to tell me something about raptors <praying to god> 
really like them, but dunno if they are good for freeride


----------



## bpowder (Nov 5, 2012)

in the end i ordered dice + 390 boss + ambush boots

took a loooong time, cant wait for it to come :yahoo: im gonna fuck my neighbors up with some homeboarding


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

bpowder said:


> in the end i ordered dice + 390 boss + ambush boots
> 
> took a loooong time, cant wait for it to come :yahoo: im gonna fuck my neighbors up with some homeboarding


Sweet! You should write a review on here of the Dice once you get on it. Not too many people have any experience on Volkl stuff here...


----------



## bpowder (Nov 5, 2012)

well it's gonna be kinda hard for me since im not experienced enough i think, didn't have many boards before to compare them with dice now.
maybe if i read other reviews i will be able to write something, otherwise i could only speak about the quality of board etc.

will think about it, for now i just hope that boots will fit good !


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

bpowder said:


> well it's gonna be kinda hard for me since im not experienced enough i think, didn't have many boards before to compare them with dice now.
> maybe if i read other reviews i will be able to write something, otherwise i could only speak about the quality of board etc.


A lot of people think this, but your thoughts are every bit as valid as somebody who's been boarding for 20 years... Get on it for 5-10 days and then write your thoughts, even if it's not tehnical you know what you're looking for in a board, write what you were looking for, and whether or not this meets your needs!


----------



## bpowder (Nov 5, 2012)

hi ! parcel came today, everything is perfect, including boots :yahoo: 
but now i need some serious help since i have no idea if i'm doing things right.. it's the first time i'm setting bindings up

here are some photos, hope they are good enough :










































my boots size is 14
hell hoop and hell piece is moved back to maximum. i read that back of the baseplate shouldn't be out of the board, but it can be a bit on the front

anyway it's not symetric at all, should i move my bindings one/two screws down? i think it's the main problem for now, but maybe you will find something else wrong as well


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

bpowder said:


> hi ! parcel came today, everything is perfect, including boots :yahoo:
> but now i need some serious help since i have no idea if i'm doing things right.. it's the first time i'm setting bindings up
> 
> here are some photos, hope they are good enough :
> ...


Impossible to tell from the pictures - just loosely putting the boots in the bindings is pointless. What matters is that the boots are centered across the board (bindings don't really matter) when you are wearing them, i.e., when you are strapped in.
Either wear the boots for the pictures and strap in or at least tighten both the boots and straps.


----------



## bpowder (Nov 5, 2012)

both boots and straps are tighten on the first picture actually
anyway i will move bindings one screw down, wear the boots and try to make some better photos later

in short, boots should be symetrical to the board, but can pedals go over the front/back edge? on the last photo gas pedal is going a bit over the edge, is it right or should i move it back a bit? is there any rule for this?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Is the ankle strap already at it's max adjustment? It seems like you're only engaging about 5 teeth which probably won't be enough on the hill. I'd try to get that strap centred on both sides of the boot if possible.

Yeah you don't really want to toe or heel of the baseplate/gas pedal hanging over the edge.

Wiredsport has a good writeup somewhere of binding adjustment. Basically you want to strap in a laced up boot, then get the board on each edge and check the angle it'll reach before the toe or heel hits. Make adjustments until those angles are as close to equal as possible.


----------



## bpowder (Nov 5, 2012)

ok i made some adjustments.. moved bindings one screw back, adjusted ankle straps as pou said, adjusted forward lean and made some highbacks rotation (not sure if i need it)
boots are almost perfect centered, it's going over the edge like 2.5 - 3 cm on both toe and heel and gas pedals are not going over the egde anymore

all photos are made while wearing boots, hope they are good now :



















































what you guys think?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

bpowder said:


> what you guys think?


Looks about right to me... Now GET OUT THERE AND RIDE IT! Adjust as necessary.


----------



## bpowder (Nov 5, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Looks about right to me... Now GET OUT THERE AND RIDE IT! Adjust as necessary.


next saturday  thanks for help !


----------



## Weipim (Nov 20, 2012)

bpowder said:


> next saturday  thanks for help !


hey where u got the volkl from? trying to buy a coal xt mind sharing ur website?


----------



## bpowder (Nov 5, 2012)

Weipim said:


> hey where u got the volkl from? trying to buy a coal xt mind sharing ur website?


hi, there you go

http://www.blue-tomato.com/en/fredhopperSearch.bto?query=coat+xt&searched=y

it's located in Austria, i'd highly recommend that shop btw - professional service + they know how to take care of their customers


----------



## Weipim (Nov 20, 2012)

damn, 824 for the coal XT....


----------

